# Post Pictures Of Ugly Guitars



## Steadfastly

Off the top, I want everyone to know this is NOT to offend anyone but just a little light hearted fun. What someone dislikes, others love because that's the way we are made. So, please don't be offended if you see a pic of your beloved guitar in this thread, just smile and tell yourself that the other person has a bit to learn yet.

So, many of you know I dislike blue and yellow guitars and green is totally off limits for me. Now you know which ones, I'll be posting. To start...........................Ibanez RG2XXV 25th Anniversary Edition. Does the "RG" stand for Real Gross?9kkhhd


----------



## Midlife_Crisis

I'm an ibanez lover and even I have to admit those 25th anniv. models are godawful ugly.


----------



## Steadfastly

I like most Ibanez guitars too, but I bet they still sell a boat load of those guitars, especially to kids who think they look cool, or bad or whatever the descriptive word is this month.


----------



## Budda

At least mine was the RG550 RI!  Those inlays are wack and it needs a maple board though


----------



## Diablo

I dont think I can do this without offending some members here 

TBH, the Ibby in the OP is dated looking, but I dont think all that bad...Burst-y guitars from the 60's with tortoiseshell pickguards and a dozen or so plastic switches on them (usually covered in years of gunk) are far worse IMO.


----------



## Steadfastly

Diablo said:


> I dont think I can do this without offending some members here
> 
> TBH, the Ibby in the OP is dated looking, but I dont think all that bad...Burst-y guitars from the 60's with tortoiseshell pickguards and a dozen or so plastic switches on them (usually covered in years of gunk) are far worse IMO.


Do you have any pics for us?


----------



## Diablo

Steadfastly said:


> Do you have any pics for us?


For example, these....they look like Beyonce's mom Bedazzled the shit out of them like her godawful outfits.
For an era that basically had 3 types of guitar soudns, i'll never understand the need for all the tacky switches. Houston, we have a problem! I wouldnt be able to move my hand anywhere on it without hitting one of the damned things that would likely take me into an LSD trip.


----------



## Option1

I'm not offended by your finding those ugly. However, I have to admit that I love that "as many pickups and switches as we can possibly squeeze in, no that's not enough, add more!" school of guitar design.

Neil


----------



## Destropiate




----------



## Destropiate

That's a wilkinson Ventura. Probably plays great. Looks awful.


----------



## Steadfastly

Destropiate said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> As if the body wasn't bad enough, they had to paint the headstock orange too. Yep, this one is definitely ugly.


----------



## Steadfastly

Peavey Marvel Xmen. Perhaps if you're 10-12 years old but other than that this one is ugly.


----------



## FrankyNoTone

So tacky RNRHOF Les Paul:

View attachment 2244


----------



## mhammer

Diablo said:


> For example, these....they look like Beyonce's mom Bedazzled the shit out of them like her godawful outfits.
> For an era that basically had 3 types of guitar soudns, i'll never understand the need for all the tacky switches. Houston, we have a problem! I wouldnt be able to move my hand anywhere on it without hitting one of the damned things that would likely take me into an LSD trip.


My very first electric was a Kent Videocaster that had the exact same pickups and control panel as the one in the upper right hand corner. Six wonderful slide switches and two thumbwheel pots.


----------



## mhammer

If you want a guitar that was whupped with an ugly stick, the Gibson SG Zoot Suit qualifies.

I find a lot of the Dean guitars look like cheap hookers, too.


----------



## Guest

talk about switches. 
1976 Godwin Guitar Organ made by Sisme


----------



## mhammer

That's not ugly, just heavy.


----------



## rollingdam

Ottawa Folklore Centre â€” Cervelle LSP100 Electric Guitar


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> talk about switches.
> 1976 Godwin Guitar Organ made by Sisme


Thank goodness we now have the Roland VG-99. I would need the manual to use that guitar.


----------



## dmc69

80's MIJ Washburn A-15








Even the interior of the form fitted case was an ugly green-brown-camo colour. 

I think all Parkers are ugly, like my NiteFly Mojo Flame. But it's a spectacular player.


----------



## Jimmy_D

dmc69 said:


> I think all Parkers are ugly, like my NiteFly Mojo Flame. But it's a spectacular player.


I suppose if the neck is great, then the guitar is a player regardless of what the rest of it looks like, for me that's the case with Parker, it's not ugly so much, it's that the shape dictates something other than wood should have been used for both the body and neck, wood doesn't make sense.

The upper horn connected by short grain and the headstock with a chunk missing, it should be made of metal or carbon composite or something, then it would make sense, the way it is...it's ugly


----------



## J-75

[/IMG]

Not intended to offend - not mine.


----------



## allanr

This is a great thread! Keep 'em coming


----------



## bagpipe




----------



## Steadfastly

[h=1]Dean Michael Amott Signature Tyrant X Splatter Electric Guitar Custom[/h]
I wouldn't want my name associated with this guitar.


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;mMT1kEejAG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMT1kEejAG8[/video]


----------



## hardasmum

I love those guitars! As classic and gimmicky as cars from that decade and their "kitchens of tomorrow".



Diablo said:


> Steadfastly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pics for us?
> 
> 
> 
> For example, these....they look like Beyonce's mom Bedazzled the shit out of them like her godawful outfits.
> For an era that basically had 3 types of guitar soudns, i'll never understand the need for all the tacky switches. Houston, we have a problem! I wouldnt be able to move my hand anywhere on it without hitting one of the damned things that would likely take me into an LSD trip.
Click to expand...


----------



## Diablo

hardasmum said:


> I love those guitars! As classic and gimmicky as cars from that decade and their "kitchens of tomorrow".


Fair enough....but for me "classic" and "gimmicky" aren't 2 words that usually go together.


----------



## Shooter177

hardasmum said:


> I love those guitars! As classic and gimmicky as cars from that decade and their "kitchens of tomorrow".


 Used to own one the same as the bottom one it was a silvertone, not really a bad guitar if you like surf music!


----------



## Steadfastly

Diablo said:


> Fair enough....but for me "classic" and "gimmicky" aren't 2 words that usually go together.


How about a "classic gimmick?"


----------



## J S Moore

I really don't know what to say about either of these. Disturbing, possibly?

View attachment 2255

View attachment 2256


----------



## hardasmum

Diablo said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love those guitars! As classic and gimmicky as cars from that decade and their "kitchens of tomorrow".
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough....but for me "classic" and "gimmicky" aren't 2 words that usually go together.
Click to expand...


----------



## bagpipe

This guys guitar always struck me as particularly ugly. That huge phallic horn on top screams "compensating for my tiny equipment!"


----------



## Mooh

bagpipe said:


> This guys guitar always struck me as particularly ugly. That huge phallic horn on top screams "compensating for my tiny equipment!"


Is this guy still playing? He used to be the laughing stock of the internet but I haven't seen anything about him lately. It was kind of sad and pathetic really. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## loudtubeamps




----------



## Mike Potvin

loudtubeamps said:


>


Ha! Well, they say any press is good press! :banana:


----------



## 10409

nearly every fender guitar, ever

not sorry


----------



## loudtubeamps

Mike Potvin said:


> Ha! Well, they say any press is good press! :banana:


Sorry Mike, nothing personal. I did not know who made the guitar I brought up in Google images.
Just my personal opinion. FW that's W.
Cheers, d


----------



## Steadfastly

loudtubeamps said:


> Sorry Mike, nothing personal. I did not know who made the guitar I brought up in Goggle images.
> Just my personal opinion. FW that's W.
> Cheers, d


And in case you didn't read the original post, we outlined what Mike said above. But I'm sure that's why you make different styles of guitars because we all have different tastes.


----------



## Mike Potvin

Absolutely no offence taken guys 

Remind me to tell you about the 'feedback' i got in the days when I would occasionally put a Strat jack on the BACK of a guitar


----------



## Woof

Mike Potvin said:


> Ha! Well, they say any press is good press! :banana:


Good to know it's one of yours, I just assumed it was a Gretsch (in a nicer colour) when I saw the little picture.


----------



## Scottone

Mike Potvin said:


> Ha! Well, they say any press is good press! :banana:


For, what it's worth, I like it. Your superbee model is my fave though


----------



## Scottone

You'all want ugly, check this out. Edit: forgot to mention that the guy at the Swap Shop said the original owner paid $3K for the custom made horse guitar...they have had it for months, and the price has dropped down to $195 LOL


----------



## Diablo

Scottone said:


> You'all want ugly, check this out


wow, what an awful selection.


----------



## Diablo

Pretty much any of the Gibson explorer Designer Series in the early '80's. looks like bad wallpaper or a painters mistake.


----------



## Roryfan

J-75 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Not intended to offend - not mine.


Jesus that's ugly.


----------



## Steadfastly

Scottone said:


> You'all want ugly, check this out. Edit: forgot to mention that the _*guy at the Swap Shop said the original owner paid $3K for the custom made horse guitar..*_.they have had it for months, and _*the price has dropped down to $195 LOL*_


The guitar is ugly and the price he paid and what it's going for now is funny. I'll bet the guitar really screams though when you pull its tail.


----------



## Mike Potvin

Woof said:


> Good to know it's one of yours, I just assumed it was a Gretsch (in a nicer colour) when I saw the little picture.


That was the 2nd of two prototypes which were actually bolt-on necks as opposed to the current set-neck. I'd paint my house seafoam green if my wife would let me 



Scottone said:


> For, what it's worth, I like it. Your superbee model is my fave though


Thanks!



bagpipe said:


>


I'm a fan of "so weird it's cool" but this.... is just wrong!


----------



## J S Moore

Mooh said:


> Is this guy still playing? He used to be the laughing stock of the internet but I haven't seen anything about him lately. It was kind of sad and pathetic really.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I believe he's a professional photographer now. Google R o m e o R o s e if you want to see his site. Less than inspiring. It really was kind of sad and I always thought it was some sort of mental disorder with him.


----------



## starjag

Mike Potvin said:


> Ha! Well, they say any press is good press! :banana:


... and yet another "ugly" one by Mike Povin!










Please keep hurting my eyes Mike!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

starjag said:


> ... and yet another "ugly" one by Mike Povin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep hurting my eyes Mike!!!


I'll take the bike and even then, I may still paint it a nice candy apple red.


----------



## Mike Potvin

starjag said:


> ... Please keep hurting my eyes Mike!!!


You mean like this? 

View attachment 2261


----------



## butterknucket

I can't find a picture of it, but that motorhome shaped guitar Gibson put out was certainly fugly.


----------



## Mike Potvin

I think this may have just been announced at NAMM (I may be wrong). What do you think?


----------



## Budda

Diablo, take that atrocious explorer, sand it down, stain it.... yeeeah


----------



## mhammer

Personally, I don't find "pointy" guitars particularly appealing. I don't put old Firebirds or the Billy Bo shape in that category, but things like the Flying V (and especially the backwards one!) or the Explorer, the Randy Rhodes type models, many of the Dean guitars (as noted earlier), and attempts to "pointify" conventional shapes (see the Peavey Vandenberg or Ibanez Iceman as a prime candidate). I find Prince's various oddball shape instruments, and Uli Jon Roth's "Sky" guitar butt ugly. The Roland GR-700 guitar synth is kind of homely as well. And headstocks that try too hard to look devastating can ruin an otherwise appealing instrument.

Those are body shapes. For adornment, apart from things that are simply desperate cries for attention, I just get turned off by anything that tries too hard. I find most of those recent Gibson experimental guitars (Dusk Tiger, et al.) are the guitar equivalents of 70 year-old women wearing far too much rouge, lipstick, and perfume. I'm not a huge fan of graphics on guitars, but I suppose if they're tasteful in size and location, such that the rest of the instrument's finer points are not spoiled, I'm okay with that. Nothing I would buy, mind you, but not the sort of thing I'd be rushing to pass laws against.

Not big on too much inlay, purfling, or fancy-schmancy binding. Once again, I do NOT like those recent Deans that follow the basic LP form but with the carve that goes across the front and extends the binding over the face of the instrument. And while I admire Grit Laskin's skill with abalone and inlay in general, give me the Bauhaus feel of a Ferrington any day. Similarly, what is there not to love about the body of a D'Angelico. But those headstocks? FEH!!


----------



## Steadfastly

Mike Potvin said:


> I think this may have just been announced at NAMM (I may be wrong). What do you think?


Personally, I wouldn't call this ugly. I would call it "different" and "unconventional" but sort of cool in its own way.


----------



## Steadfastly

Now this, the Jackson Loloist SLXT is ugleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Gibson RD Standard Exclusive only $1200.00, consider trade for a Les Paul, no Epi or Studio. Gibson makes this? well the seller says so.

View attachment 2263


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I think this might have been posted once before, from NAMM, butt ugly but very funny. I used this to play a joke on some family members, I told them I had bought it in L. A. they couldn't believe anyone would own something like that. I stung them along for several months until somebody showed them a picture of it on the internet. Oh well all good jokes must end sometime. 

View attachment 2264


----------



## Steadfastly

fredyfreeloader said:


> I think this might have been posted once before, from NAMM, butt ugly but very funny. I used this to play a joke on some family members, I told them I had bought it in L. A. they couldn't believe anyone would own something like that. I stung them along for several months until somebody showed them a picture of it on the internet. Oh well all good jokes must end sometime.
> 
> View attachment 2264


Truly something you can call "butt" ugly.


----------



## zurn

Yeah, another wangcaster!

View attachment 2267


A better shot:

View attachment 2268


----------



## mhammer

Well, there is ugly, and then there are simply juvenile kaa-kaa-poo-poo-pee-pee-bum-bum jokes, and other demonstrations of poor taste. The ones I really dislike are guitars that truly attempt to be aesthetic masterpieces and completely miss the boat on playability or lasting value.

The RD wasn't "ugly" as such, but it never really possessed the appeal of many other Gibsons. Oh, I forgot to mention the Fender Katana in my list of pointy guitars.


----------



## butterknucket

Someone please tell me they remember Gibson putting out a bus or motor home shaped guitar that was absolutely hideous. I'm finding it weird that I can't find a picture of it anywhere.


----------



## Roryfan

zurn said:


> Yeah, another wangcaster!
> 
> View attachment 2267
> 
> 
> A better shot:
> 
> View attachment 2268


Big surprise, it's a bass.


----------



## Roryfan

Mike Potvin said:


> I think this may have just been announced at NAMM (I may be wrong). What do you think?


That's horrible, it looks like the illegitimate love child of an RD & reverse V.


----------



## Roryfan

fredyfreeloader said:


> I think this might have been posted once before, from NAMM, butt ugly but very funny. I used this to play a joke on some family members, I told them I had bought it in L. A. they couldn't believe anyone would own something like that. I stung them along for several months until somebody showed them a picture of it on the internet. Oh well all good jokes must end sometime.
> 
> View attachment 2264



The placement of the pickup selector switch might actually help save a few marriages....guess who can find "Dolores" now....


----------



## Destropiate

Roryfan said:


> The placement of the pickup selector switch might actually help save a few marriages....guess who can find "Dolores" now....


Bwahahaha!


----------



## Misterock

such of waste of those seymours.


----------



## Baconator

I don't like pointy guitars, but I do actually like some of the quirky ones such as the Gretsch Bo Diddly models. While I don't mind some relicking and customizing, some of it is downright horrible. This auction is a perfect example (note the Buy-It-Now price!).


----------



## rollingdam

Someone please tell me they remember Gibson putting out a bus or motor home shaped guitar that was absolutely hideous. I'm finding it weird that I can't find a picture of it anywhere.​





-Airscreamer-brings-together-Trailer-Park-Troubadours-and-Airstream


----------



## Guest

I kinda remember that. and yeah, no hits.
but, I found this dock.


----------



## Woof

Roryfan said:


> Big surprise, it's a bass.


There's gotta be a short scale joke there somewhere


----------



## Roryfan

Woof said:


> There's gotta be a short scale joke there somewhere


As long as it's like an R4 you're OK (i.e. short scale but really thick).


----------



## Diablo

sawthis today, thought it was real ugly...
Gibson SG New Century "Guitar of the Week" - Mississauga / Peel Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.


----------



## Beach Bob

Diablo said:


> sawthis today, thought it was real ugly...
> Gibson SG New Century "Guitar of the Week" - Mississauga / Peel Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.


Really? I thought it wasn't that bad. The pickguard could be kind of cool with the right light/state of contagiousness.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## bagpipe

Beach Bob said:


> Really? I thought it wasn't that bad. The pickguard could be kind of cool with the right light/state of contagiousness.


If that translates to "lots of heavy drugs" then I agree.


----------



## Option1

Diablo said:


> sawthis today, thought it was real ugly...
> Gibson SG New Century "Guitar of the Week" - Mississauga / Peel Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.


I'm not keen on the extraordinarily wide fretboard...

Neil


----------



## Diablo

Beach Bob said:


> Really? I thought it wasn't that bad. The pickguard could be kind of cool with the right light/state of contagiousness.


It looks to me like a Guitar Hero video game guitar.


----------



## The Lullaby

The chick from Snowblink has antlers sticking out from just behind the neckjoint of her Gibson SG, a great standard issue axe...by far the worst "arty" thing I've seen in a longtime. The fact it limits her left hand movement is what troubles me for some reason. Antlers y'all, that falls into "Indie=Stupid".


----------



## Guest




----------



## Option1

The Lullaby said:


> The chick from Snowblink has antlers sticking out from just behind the neckjoint of her Gigson SG, a great standard issue axe...by far the worst "arty" thing I've seen in a longtime. The fact it limits her left hand movement is what troubles me for some reason. Antlers y'all, that falls into "Indie=Stupid".


Now, now mustn't generalise. More accurate description would be "Woman from Snowblink=dumberthanaboxofhammers".

I mean generalising like you have would be like saying all neon pointy guitars are ugl......................ohhhhh I see what you mean.

Neil


----------



## FrankyNoTone

The Lullaby said:


> The chick from Snowblink has antlers sticking out from just behind the neckjoint of her Gigson SG, a great standard issue axe...by far the worst "arty" thing I've seen in a longtime. The fact it limits her left hand movement is what troubles me for some reason. Antlers y'all, that falls into "Indie=Stupid".


Just googled to get some better pictures... yeah, thanks, you could have warned us that the guitar is being used to distract us away from the guitarist.


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## torndownunit

I gotta go with these.


----------



## Jimmy_D

torndownunit said:


> I gotta go with these.


AmoebaCaster


----------



## fishin' musician

rollingdam said:


> Someone please tell me they remember Gibson putting out a bus or motor home shaped guitar that was absolutely hideous. I'm finding it weird that I can't find a picture of it anywhere.​


Oh, you mean this one...









Even Paris Hilton and Nicole Ritchie can't make them sexy









And while we're at it, here's one for all you "preppers" out there


----------



## georgemg

fishin' musician said:


> Oh, you mean this one...


Wow, talk about a coincidence. I've never seen one of these before in my life until I saw this yesterday (or maybe I was just blocking out the memory) but last night I saw one in Gear Music in Oakville. It was in the repair area, so I'm assuming it wasn't for sale, otherwise I definitely would have tried it out to see how it sounds. It looked like it was autographed too but I couldn't make out the signature - maybe by Paris and/or Nicole?


----------



## Steadfastly

Jackson SLXT (Kawasaki Green) This is a guitar not a motorcycle. I wouldn't ride a motorcycle that was this colour either.


----------



## Woof

georgemg said:


> It looked like it was autographed too but I couldn't make out the signature - maybe by Paris and/or Nicole?


that could lower the resell value...


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> I wouldn't ride a motorcycle that was this colour either.



depending on how the colour is used?


----------



## Bubb

fishin' musician said:


> Even Paris Hilton and Nicole Ritchie can't make them sexy


Even ?  

Skanks rarely make anything pretty .


----------



## Bubb

Steadfastly said:


> Jackson SLXT (Kawasaki Green) This is a guitar not a motorcycle. I wouldn't ride a motorcycle that was this colour either.


I would (and have) Kawis are good bikes .


----------



## Bubb

fugly









fugly










fugly


----------



## Morkolo

Bubb said:


> fugly












I don't know why but I kind of like the look of the Fireman in red.


----------



## georgemg

laristotle said:


> depending on how the colour is used?


If she was riding the bike with me, I really don't think I'd care what colour it was.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> depending on how the colour is used?


If that is a Honda, I like it; it it's a Harley, then, no thanks. The women also looks a bit "hard" in my view but hey, if it's a Honda, I could paint the bike a real colour and replace the women with my wife.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Steadfastly

Bubb said:


> I would (and have) Kawis are good bikes .


They are very good bikes if they're not green. Of course, that goes for Honda, Yamaha, and a number of others, as long as they aren't green.
















PS: Did you see my post the other day of a green Gretsch that I actually liked?


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I came across this one today on eBay, if there was a prize for ugly or fugly this one should win.

View attachment 2367


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> If that is a Honda, I like it; it it's a Harley, then, no thanks.


kawi vulcan.

so .. you have a problem with green, eh!?


----------



## Bubb

Morkolo said:


> I don't know why but I kind of like the look of the Fireman in red.


Well,it looks better than the one I posted I'll give you that.

You can't see the headstock either so that can only help .


----------



## shoretyus

laristotle said:


> depending on how the colour is used?


The more I look at that picture the more I think that woman was never on that bike


----------



## jcon

Just to change things up a bit... How about posting ugly guitars you actually own? Here's one of mine - now obviously I like it, but I'm sure more than a few people will think otherwise!


----------



## Maxer

I'll play. I actually like this guitar (and your green one's pretty cool, if you ask me)... but that upper horn is admittedly pretty ridiculous. The strange thing is, the guitar is actually very well balanced. When I got it, it was missing one of its tuners (this is an old photo) but that's since been rectified. You can't see it in this photo but the fingerboard is a pretty amazing rosewood with a strongly contrasting grain... it's quite beautiful.

It is ugly? Not to me. But it_ is_ kind of out there.


----------



## Destropiate

jcon said:


> Just to change things up a bit... How about posting ugly guitars you actually own? Here's one of mine - now obviously I like it, but I'm sure more than a few people will think otherwise!


I can't remember his name right now but is that the guitarist from White Zombies signature axe?


----------



## Guest

Jay Yuenger


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Jay Yuenger


The guitar and player are a matched pair.


----------



## loudtubeamps

fender_acoustasonic_strat_MZ6283527.jpg 1100×1446 pixels


----------



## loudtubeamps

*one vote for ugly............ one vote for no so ugly??*








largetongue


----------



## Steadfastly

Eastwood now has a contest for picking the ugliest guitar. You can click here to enter if you wish. Welcome to Eastwood® Guitars.com


----------



## Gizmo

My bandmates call this "Mr. Ugly" when I use it for slide.
Has a nice greasy slide tone though. Since I bought it from a fellow GC member a couple of years ago, it's had lot's of stage time!
Hard to tell from the pic, but the body is made from "mother of toilet seat"


----------



## Guest

was going to post this in the 'kijiji wtf' thread, 
but, I think it's better suited here. lol.

Snake guitar! $300.


----------



## davetcan

I couldn't resist 

View attachment 2566


----------



## loudtubeamps

Gizmo said:


> My bandmates call this "Mr. Ugly" when I use it for slide.
> Has a nice greasy slide tone though. Since I bought it from a fellow GC member a couple of years ago, it's had lot's of stage time!
> Hard to tell from the pic, but the body is made from "mother of toilet seat"


Not crazy abouth the headstock but I really dig the body.


----------



## loudtubeamps

laristotle said:


> was going to post this in the 'kijiji wtf' thread,
> but, I think it's better suited here. lol.
> 
> Snake guitar! $300.


 Speaking of snakes. Here is a Veleno that I owned a long time back.I had a young artist back in the 70's go nuts on it with pen and ink.
Sold it to a friend's son who was and still is, as far as I know, in LOVE with it.
Before and after shots here.

























Cheers, d


----------



## Gizmo

loudtubeamps said:


> Not crazy abouth the headstock but I really dig the body.


The headstock is weird eh!
When I play it, I try to get all the dancers to give me the "thumbs up" sign.
Sometimes it works and sometimes I just feel like an idiot and keep playing Mr Ugly with my head down!


----------



## fredyfreeloader

1964? National Guitar $5900.00
Ugly to me, someone will probably like it, but at that price??

View attachment 2567


----------



## loudtubeamps

Gizmo said:


> The headstock is weird eh!
> When I play it, I try to get all the dancers to give me the "thumbs up" sign.
> Sometimes it works and sometimes I just feel like an idiot and keep playing Mr Ugly with my head down!


Different is good in my world!! Are those Bartolini's?
Tell us more about the guitar, please.
Cheers, d


----------



## loudtubeamps

fredyfreeloader said:


> 1964? National Guitar $5900.00
> Ugly to me, someone will probably like it, but at that price??
> 
> View attachment 2567


 Agreed, it's like the Veleno, neck heavy, uncomfortably cold to the touch, and it needs to warm up before u can tune it properly.
Only a couple hundred made and now , because of the rarity,10 grand!!
Great action though, straight neck and very fast, like the Travis Bean/Kramer and Steinberger's.
D


----------



## Gizmo

[QUOTE Different is good in my world!! Are those Bartolini's?
Tell us more about the guitar, please.
Cheers, d[/QUOTE]

Don't know much about it actually, bought it from forum member Mrmatt back in 2010. It had one of the original pups changed which I put back and wired the switches in (which don't do much). Neck is wide and pretty flat so it only gets used for slide...does a great job of that.

It called Conductor made by Lindert Guitars.

More info here: LINDERT CONDUCTOR | guitar-list

and some better pics of one on TGF NGD - Lindert Conductor - Super Funky Guitar! - Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## Steadfastly

davetcan said:


> I couldn't resist
> 
> View attachment 2566


I was sort of wondering the same thing when I chose it for the Guitar Pic Of The Day. I was wondering if anyone else did. Obviously, at least one of you did. Great post, Dave!


----------



## loudtubeamps

Sorry, I had to do it..It seems to be lacking in number of pickups??!!


----------



## Option1

Indeed! I count room for an additional 5 pickups between bridge and neck. Slackers!



loudtubeamps said:


> Sorry, I had to do it..It seems to be lacking in number of pickups??!!


----------



## Steadfastly

loudtubeamps said:


> Sorry, I had to do it..It seems to be lacking in number of pickups??!!


This is likely where it belongs. BTW, are you related to Davetcan?


----------



## GUInessTARS

I was looking for information on the Gibson website, and saw that they are still promoting this. Interesting idea, very ugly.


----------



## Beach Bob

I will say that Gibson has been guilty of many, many crimes against fashion; however...even the zoot suit SG is a hellofalot more attractive than that monstrosity.


----------



## Steadfastly

Here is one I couldn't resist. No offence intended!


----------



## rollingdam

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/cool...t-and-upgraded-chinese-strat-copy-/1016711796


----------



## Steadfastly

rollingdam said:


> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/cool...t-and-upgraded-chinese-strat-copy-/1016711796


:30171373:


----------



## GUInessTARS

I have to confess, I bought this for my daughter. She has recently regifted it to me.


----------



## Steadfastly

GUInessTARS said:


> I have to confess, I bought this for my daughter. She has recently regifted it to me.


Did this guitar come with a warning reading: "Do not fall on this guitar. Doing so could cause grievous bodily harm or death"?


----------



## GUInessTARS

Don't laugh, neon spandex could come back into fashion. They might call it lulamon.


----------



## allanr

Assuming that Bass guitars count too
View attachment 2626

Buy it here if you gotta have it!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Custom-made-4-String-Electric-Bass-Guitar-Black-Brand-New-/200757929916


----------



## jcon

allanr said:


> Assuming that Bass guitars count too
> View attachment 2626
> 
> Buy it here if you gotta have it!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Custom-made-4-String-Electric-Bass-Guitar-Black-Brand-New-/200757929916


And here's the original - not so ugly - version. Still kinda freaky looking, but I wouldn't call it ugly.


----------



## sulphur

Here's Jens, incognito at a trade show, confronting an Asian dealer of his stolen designs...

[video=youtube;ARyVweFJH5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARyVweFJH5A[/video]


----------



## keto

GUInessTARS said:


> I have to confess, I bought this for my daughter. She has recently regifted it to me.


I would totally play that, in a non-shredder ironic way. It's cool!


----------



## sulphur

I kind of like that Ibby too!


----------



## GUInessTARS

Yeah, the XV-500 really helps you "sharpen" up your chops. Especially the blues ones. I found it in a pawn shop in Kingston about 15 years ago, with its original form-fit case, I think it's from 1985. It is quite light and plays well, but, well, it's ugly.


----------



## davetcan

I couldn't agree more 






Steadfastly said:


> Here is one I couldn't resist. No offence intended!


----------



## buzzy

GUInessTARS said:


> I have to confess, I bought this for my daughter. She has recently regifted it to me.


That's cool. Where are the strap buttons on that thing?


----------



## GUInessTARS

First off, I'm surprised by the interest. My daughter gave the guitar back to me about five years ago when she showed more interest in playing bass and took one of my basses. I found out a few months later. This instrument has been sitting in it's case for the last five years. The front strap button is right behind the 17 fret position dot and the back button is 3/4 the way up the back fin. The neck is painted in a blue fade as is the back. It looks better from a distance, this guitar is nearly 30 years old and has a few nicks.


----------



## capnjim

Just got this one. I think its beautiful..but some may disagree.


----------



## noman

capnjim said:


> Just got this one. I think its beautiful..but some may disagree.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!! Michael Schenker would dig that one though............


----------



## Steadfastly

capnjim said:


> Just got this one. I think its beautiful..but some may disagree.


Not a fan but it would go well in the dressing room of the Boston Bruins or the Hamilton Ti-Cats.


----------



## ccuwan

GUInessTARS said:


> I have to confess, I bought this for my daughter. She has recently regifted it to me.


Wow!!!! I own that exact guitar.....traded a $79 mixer for it 4 years ago. Came with a case to avoid impaling yourself on it. Not my style but if I became a shredder, this could be my guitar of choice.


----------



## loudtubeamps

The pick-up selector is not quite in the right place......too bad!


----------



## Khorah

That is gross.


----------



## allanr

loudtubeamps said:


> The pick-up selector is not quite in the right place......too bad!


Well heck, I'd be proud to be seen playing this baby! I don't think it's ugly at all.


----------



## ed2000

No words needed!


----------



## Maxer

That looks like an old Guild tailpiece... I have the same one on my '71 S-100. What the heck model is that? Crazy body carve.


----------



## ed2000

This beauty won the L&M Scarborough, ugly guitar contest. I paid $35 at a Port Credit pawn shop 20 years ago. Did I pay too much?


----------



## buzzy

ed2000 said:


> No words needed!


If the neck was removed, it could be mistaken for a kitchen appliance.


----------



## Steadfastly

This is a brand new guitar being sold for $900.00. If my car had dings and rust spots all over it, no one would say, wow, road word (although it truly would be). When I see these, I just say, ugleeeeee.


----------



## loudtubeamps

Micro Frets Spacetone 3 Tone Sunburst 1960s - Chicago Music Exchange


----------



## sulphur

Sushi anyone?


----------



## Scottone

Looks like a mutated Mosrite.....I dig it.



ed2000 said:


> This beauty won the L&M Scarborough, ugly guitar contest. I paid $35 at a Port Credit pawn shop 20 years ago. Did I pay too much?


----------



## dcole

The headstock looks like 4 strat headstocks put together 90 degrees out form each other.


----------



## Jordin

Fender telecaster. Ugliest guitar ever made... and as un-ergonomic as it gets. They invented the Strat because this design simply sucks.


----------



## ed2000

Jordin..you ruined this thread by posting pics of this undiscribably, repulsive, pathetically useless hunk of wood...AKA 'Telecaster' with 22 frets.


----------



## Steadfastly

ed2000 said:


> Jordin..you ruined this thread by posting pics of this indescribably repulsive, pathetically useless hunk of wood...AKA 'Telecaster' with 22 frets.


I am wondering how long Jordin has been playing guitar.


----------



## krall

Jordin said:


> Fender telecaster. Ugliest guitar ever made... and as un-ergonomic as it gets. They invented the Strat because this design simply sucks.


The Tele is Fender's best design, period. It screams rock 'n roll! I'd take a butterscotch Tele over any Strat.


----------



## Steadfastly

The top and headstock finish is from the Kitchen Counter section at Home Depot.


----------



## bagpipe

How about this one:


----------



## Steadfastly

My goodness, even the green guitar lovers have got to hate this one. 

[h=1]Dean Custom Zone Solid Body Electric Guitar, 2 Humbuckers Florescent Green[/h]


----------



## keto

bagpipe said:


> How about this one:


While I personally would never rock that motif, I am totally digging the craftsmanship that went into it, and the overall look. The theme holds together very well, imho. Also some nice looking wood was used, main body & pickup covers in particular.


----------



## benjoue




----------



## Beach Bob

benjoue said:


>


 I feel like this belongs to Spinal Tap.


----------



## dcole

That is so ugly and so cool at the same time. I am not sure what to think.


----------



## dmc69

Steadfastly said:


> My goodness, even the green guitar lovers have got to hate this one.
> 
> *Dean Custom Zone Solid Body Electric Guitar, 2 Humbuckers Florescent Green*





pukepukepukepukepuke.


----------



## Steadfastly

dmc69 said:


> pukepukepukepukepuke.


Sorry, dmc, I didn't mean to make you sick. 

If anyone had the habit of mislaying their guitar, this would be the one for them. It likely glows in the dark.


----------



## Milkman

Ugly? Not really IMO.

But....FAKEPhonyFAKEPhony

And for that reason alone, no chance.


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> Ugly? Not really IMO.
> 
> But....FAKEPhonyFAKEPhony
> 
> And for that reason alone, no chance.


Are you talking about the green Dean?


----------



## Woof

Steadfastly said:


> The top and headstock finish is from the Kitchen Counter section at Home Depot.


This is kinda cool. Didn't Duesenberg do something similar?


----------



## loudtubeamps

Steadfastly said:


> My goodness, even the green guitar lovers have got to hate this one.
> 
> *Dean Custom Zone Solid Body Electric Guitar, 2 Humbuckers Florescent Green*



Reminded me of one of my Muskie lures.


----------



## loudtubeamps

Woof said:


> This is kinda cool. Didn't Duesenberg do something similar?


 Heavy.....man!.Heavy!:sSig_cool2:


----------



## loudtubeamps

benjoue said:


>


----------



## Steadfastly

Woof said:


> This is kinda cool. Didn't Duesenberg do something similar?


Sorry, but I couldn't say as I'm not very familiar with Duesenberg.


----------



## loudtubeamps

*Ran across another one!*









Fender ''75 Rhinestone Strat" #13 early 1990's w/OHSC - PRICE REDUCED - Chicago Music Exchange


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Pierrafeux

Maybe a little race.............A Jeff Gordon type.


View attachment 3733


----------



## Roryfan

Jordin said:


> Fender telecaster. Ugliest guitar ever made... and as un-ergonomic as it gets. They invented the Strat because this design simply sucks.


I prefer Strats but I do not hate on vintage-style Teles (shit I own 3). But the modern bridges just look wrong.


----------



## Roryfan

ed2000 said:


> This beauty won the L&M Scarborough, ugly guitar contest. I paid $35 at a Port Credit pawn shop 20 years ago. Did I pay too much?


The sad thing is that the poor sap who bought it brand new back in 1960-sumthin' probably could've got hisself a Strat, Tele or SG had he been able to scrape together another $20 or so.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## MarkusV

Mike Potvin said:


> Ha! Well, they say any press is good press! :banana:




Thant's puuurty!
Doesn't qualify for this thread IMHO


----------



## mhammer

Teye guitars had a booth just a bit over from the one I was working at NAMM. I've just never been able to see what the appeal of those guitars or Zemaitis guitars is. Maybe they play well and sound great, and the etching is well done, but jeez louise, get rid of all that clutter. I shouldn't have to look hard to find where the controls and switches are.


----------



## vadsy

mhammer said:


> Teye guitars........ I shouldn't have to look hard to find where the controls and switches are.


if you're still having to look for the controls you aren't ready for a Teye. you play these guitars purely on feel and the surging musical energy the gods provide upon the righteous


----------



## cheezyridr

vadsy said:


> if you're still having to look for the controls you aren't ready for a Teye. you play these guitars purely on feel and the surging musical energy the gods provide upon the righteous



well, the righteous part rules me out right there! hahahaha

edit: i just now had a thought. you could fill the rest of this thread with jack white's guitar collection, and it would go on for page upon page


----------



## mhammer

Personally, I don't mind guitars with oddball bodies. For instance, I bet you that underneath the etched pickguard on this Teye is a nice wood body. At least I hope there is. It's an oddball design and the pickup configuration is overkill, but for me it's the pickguard that ruins it.


----------



## vadsy

cheezyridr said:


> well, the righteous part rules me out right there! hahahaha


don't count yourself out, I'm sure you qualify


----------



## vadsy

mhammer said:


> Personally, I don't mind guitars with oddball bodies. For instance, I bet you that underneath the etched pickguard on this Teye is a nice wood body. At least I hope there is. It's an oddball design and the pickup configuration is overkill, but for me it's the pickguard that ruins it.


you probably already have this on the watch list but if not, .. Teye Master Le Mora Mother Of Pearl Electric Guitar Owned by Rich Robinson

I look forward to a NGD thread from you in the near future


----------



## rollingdam

https://images.reverb.com/image/upl...0,w_1600/v1445090039/xrbarnkri2eahxpgvggg.jpg


----------



## Guest

rollingdam said:


> xrbarnkri2eahxpgvggg.jpg


Roger Ramjet?


----------



## brokentoes

Upload didn't work so maybe this will ??

Electric Guitar, hand carved by infamous Pete Ryan from CARVER KINGS, Signed!! | eBay


----------



## Steadfastly

mhammer said:


> Teye guitars had a booth just a bit over from the one I was working at NAMM. I've just never been able to see what the appeal of those guitars or Zemaitis guitars is. Maybe they play well and sound great, and the etching is well done, but jeez louise, get rid of all that clutter. I shouldn't have to look hard to find where the controls and switches are.


I wouldn't say they are all ugly but over the top and some of them are really over the top. I looks like the builder was more interested in a piece of art than building a guitar.


----------



## mhammer

They're certainly not "homely", just too much visual clutter for my eyes.
I tried out the light brown one at the top, here, when I was at NAMM. That's my preferred look. Simple lines. No clutter. Things like some of the Kiesel guitars (see bottom) don't appeal to me. They also seem too far over the top, visually. Again, the body shape and general physical design and controls are fine, but there's just too much going on, visually.


----------



## Steadfastly

mhammer said:


> They're certainly not "homely", just too much visual clutter for my eyes.
> I tried out the light brown one at the top, here, when I was at NAMM. That's my preferred look. Simple lines. No clutter. Things like some of the Kiesel guitars (see bottom) don't appeal to me. They also seem too far over the top, visually. Again, the body shape and general physical design and controls are fine, but there's just too much going on, visually.


This looks way too unbalanced to me. I know it's designed that way..........................which is great for the designer or those with crossed eyes. Definitely not for me.


----------



## torndownunit

mhammer said:


> They're certainly not "homely", just too much visual clutter for my eyes.
> I tried out the light brown one at the top, here, when I was at NAMM. That's my preferred look. Simple lines. No clutter. Things like some of the Kiesel guitars (see bottom) don't appeal to me. They also seem too far over the top, visually. Again, the body shape and general physical design and controls are fine, but there's just too much going on, visually.


That top on looks like a beauty. It's great to see so many manufacturers using Filtertron, Goldfoil, or Dearmond style pickups now. I've played nothing but those style of pickups for years and find them to be crazy versatile. The bridge from the black one should be on the brown one though IMO. Just a cleaner look than that pinned style one.

The bottom ones seems like building crazy shit just for the sake of building crazy shit finish wise.


----------



## mhammer

The Grez has been garnering very positive reviews, and deservedly so, I have to say. Grez Guitars Mendocino Review | Premier Guitar
Review: Grez Mendocino


----------



## mhammer

What is the collective take on Wandre guitars? Hit? Miss? Some from column A and some from column B?

https://www.pinterest.ca/kenonda1/wandre-davoli-guitars/


----------



## torndownunit

mhammer said:


> What is the collective take on Wandre guitars? Hit? Miss? Some from column A and some from column B?
> 
> https://www.pinterest.ca/kenonda1/wandre-davoli-guitars/


Definitely like elements of some of them. They seem more like art pieces than guitars. I do like to see someone doing something so unique even if it's not my thing though. Dudes brain must work in some interesting ways.


----------



## mhammer

Wandre Pioli's long gone, as is Roger Rossmeisl. I guess they left it up to folks like Tueffel to carry the torch.


----------



## rollingdam

As the vast majority of guitar players are conservative in their choice of electrics, there will always be room form some innovation for a small group of players.


----------



## cboutilier

mhammer said:


> What is the collective take on Wandre guitars? Hit? Miss? Some from column A and some from column B?
> 
> https://www.pinterest.ca/kenonda1/wandre-davoli-guitars/


My opinion: I would call them overly eccentric. Artistic expression surely, but not appealing to me as an instrument.


----------



## mhammer

If it matters to you, Buddy Miller plays one.


----------



## rollingdam

Zachary who else?


----------



## Steadfastly

rollingdam said:


> Zachary who else?



Holey, moley! Talk about weight relief. Somehow, that appeals to me.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Holey, moley! Talk about weight relief.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

I like chambering, but adamantly hold to the view that chambers should generally not be visible.


----------



## Guitar101

laristotle said:


> View attachment 220828
> 
> View attachment 220832


If that's a relic job, I wish that they had done a before and after video to see if that changed the sound (resonance) of the guitar. An age old question. If it's original, I guess videos were not as easy to do back then. Either way, it does belong on an "ugly guitar" thread.


----------



## Steadfastly

Guitar101 said:


> If that's a relic job, I wish that they had done a before and after video to see if that changed the sound (resonance) of the guitar. An age old question. If it's original, I guess videos were not as easy to do back then. Either way, it does belong on an "ugly guitar" thread.


Those holes would change the resonance but would likely only be measurable with very fine instruments. All the other variables would override it so much a person would not likely be able to notice it.


----------

